# Fan 3D short-movie: The Lord Inquisitor



## eZieweZie (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey all,
As many of you might already know, there is a madman out there who is working on a W40k 3D short-movie intitled "The Lord Inquisitor" almost entirely by himself (www.thelordinquisitor.com)








The project has been going on for about a year now and is expected to be finished by the end of 2012. 
"The Lord Inquisitor" has been brought to the attention of GW but they have not yet replied.
Anyway, I believe that every W40k fan should be aware that such an immense project is currently underway. The great thing about it is that it's an interactive project where anybody can give feedback and criticism that will be taken into consideration.
Sorry for advertising but it's really for a good cause =D
Thank you.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Shame it will probably be smashed to ground by GW's IP hammer, like that damnation movie german fans made(it was shit though in my opinion, and I don't talk about technical details but story etc).

It looks really god, with animation far better then Ultramarines movie.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The link doesn't work for me .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> The link doesn't work for me .


Same here.


----------



## eZieweZie (Jan 20, 2011)

Uhm the link works perfectly for me, I don't know what to say. Try to google the movie, maybe that will work.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Now it works.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Fire Tempered said:


> Shame it will probably be smashed to ground by GW's IP hammer, .


No question it will be squashed - they will leave it alone until its nearly finished and then kill it.

I know that sounds harsh, but thats how it works - they wont bother with anything years away from completion or that has no hope of being completed because they dont want to alienate people for no reason, but when its nearly done, WHAM by by film.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I dont know if they will squash it, because he is not making money out of it and it could be considered good advertising.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Well they did same with Damnatus. It was also non profitable. Though creators wanted to show it in few theaters, free of charge (I may be mistaken about showing in theaters but I think I read that somewhere). I hope that at least there will be means to see this movie even if they squash it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder what the copy right laws are on things like this?

Can GW do anything to a fan-made movie that is neither making money nor hurting GW's bottom line?


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

if they squash this....i shall squash them!

but seriously if they squash someone who loves the game this much and has dedicated so much time to ...then ...they're just d*cks, that or they'll give him job.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

DivineArchitect said:


> if they squash this....i shall squash them!
> 
> but seriously if they squash someone who loves the game this much and has dedicated so much time to ...then ...they're just d*cks, that or they'll give him job.


Unfortunately GW are victims of the IP laws. If they allow a third party to use their IP, even a 'fan' movie, then they actually end up losing the rights to that part of their IP. so if another company then started to use that portion of GWs IP, then GW would be powerless to stop them because the court would say they have already allowed a third party to use it.

I'm not sure I have explained it fully and I'll be honest, I don't entirely understand it, but they have to protect their IP or they risk losing it. As much as it sucks, I don't see GW has any other choice.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Unfortunately GW are victims of the IP laws. If they allow a third party to use their IP, even a 'fan' movie, then they actually end up losing the rights to that part of their IP. so if another company then started to use that portion of GWs IP, then GW would be powerless to stop them because the court would say they have already allowed a third party to use it.


International IP is a nightmare. Some jurisdictions might differentiate between non-profit and profit but most do not. From what I hear GW wanted to allow the showing of Damnatus but could not due to German IP law.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> International IP is a nightmare. Some jurisdictions might differentiate between non-profit and profit but most do not. From what I hear GW wanted to allow the showing of Damnatus but could not due to German IP law.


dave is correct, GW were behind that project and it was the IP law in germany that prevented it getting GW's rubber stamp, as for this project, far too early to tell anything, obviously the dude has some talent but a few seconds of a CGI do not make a movie, but as GW already have codex pictures on board they wont allow this to see the light of day in anything other than a bit of fan CGI, but i can see them requiring all references to there IP be removed so it can be distinguished from GW material. 

Yeah GW sucks blah blah blah IP law sucks blah blah GW charges too much blah blah GW should get codex's out quicker blah blah....etc etc 

anyway the stuff done already looks great, the modeling looks very good,but far too much stuff to do yet to even consider what it will be like in the end but looks sweet so far.


----------



## Scrunch (May 5, 2011)

looks dope. :biggrin:


----------



## TheLordInquisitor (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments so far!

I would like to inform you that there is currently a poll on our site. Its goal is to get an impression of what Chaos Space Marine legion should appear in the movie. Thanks for sharing your views!

http://www.thelordinquisitor.com/blog/time-vote/


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like this might actually be tastefully made and turn out good. Even if it's another ImperiumSchmerium thing, I can dig the level of detail in this stuff. That Warp Jump render is too hot.


----------



## Vicious (Aug 18, 2009)

there more videos just wait, they are playing one after another.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

If anything seeing the quality so far for the film GW might just endorse this.


----------



## TheLordInquisitor (May 27, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks alot for all your comments! Your input is greatly appreciated.
As you might know there is some great new footage on the site (e.g. WIP video of a Thunderhawk landing). We also have a youtube channel now. Also, check out the new wallpapers!
Thanks for your support and don't hesitate to share your comments, they are important to make the animation as enjoyable as possible!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

it does look quite amazing. though LordInquisitor, you should do something with the new DE, make them get some love


----------



## TheLordInquisitor (May 27, 2011)

Hey all,

The fanbase has yet another chance to contribute and shape the animation!

I’m looking for designs for an old and mysterious artefact. Yes, this can be anything. You don’t have to know what powers lie hidden in the artefact or what it’s all about, but you can help me with the design. I need a design for this object as soon as possible, and I would be very happy if you could post links, ideas as well as your preferred personal drawings of a cool looking artefact. I'm imagining something like an abstract form, or maybe a kind of geometric symmetrical object, a statue, etc. Something like “the marker” of Dead Space, or the “Soulcube” from Doom. Designs like the marker would be awesome - it doesn’t have to be complex, it should just look like an interesting object that makes you wonder what it's about =)

Links of cool looking forms, objects, artefacts and the likes would be helpfull, which I could use for inspiration. The best would be to send me your own scribbled down ideas: I would actually model this in 3D then and you can see your design later on in The Lord Inquisitor. By the way, the teaser will hopefully come out in september and it should make you drool =)

Your help is wanted now! If you have any questions visit the homepage and do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Man, I love the idea of it. I'd love to see an good old 80s movie ending where GW sees how awesome it is and promotes it/gives you a job.

Unfortunately, that's not how IP laws and corporations work. So they'll send this guy after it:










"WHAMMMY!" 

...and it will be gone.


----------



## TheLordInquisitor (May 27, 2011)

Hear ye, hear ye!

On Friday November 11th 2011, at 11:11, the trailer for the short animation The Lord Inquisitor will finally be released! The Inquisition has chosen a sacred time indeed: II.II.II II:II

Cometh to the website of The Lord Inquisitor and witness the action, the gore, the excitement! The time has finally come! Tell your Warhammer-loving friends and see for yourself what the (approximately 2 minute long) trailer holds in store.

The Emperor be praised!


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

shame its gonna be crushed, all that hyping it


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Could you just give it to GW on the condition they release it on youtube for people to watch. So, they still own the IP and it still serves its function? It might be a win/win. GW gets free, great looking advertisement and you get to show off your work.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Im not sure it will be squashed. The key with the Damnatus film as has been pointed out, is that German IP laws, which would make GW 'share' thier IP with the Damnatus people. This would obviously be not an outcome GW would want so they had to use IP laws to stop this (this is an educated guess based on what I have heard on the web so could be totally wrong).

Some really sweet modeling here, very impressed. I would love to help out with this if I had some skills, but unfortunatly I have nothing relavent.

Keep up the good work I look forward to seeing the trailer.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

My god it looks amazing, but I am still of the opinion that the recoil was ridiculous, and a Grey Knight standing on a tank spraying the fuck away with a heavy bolter? :wink:

But it surpassed my expectations, so I wont whine too much about it.

Apart from the fact that the accent sounds American to me...? 

Let us hope that the story is good.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well as long as it isnt sold and just uploaded as a non-profit video on youtube I couldnt see it as breaking nay laws, could it? Well you got some skills, I must tell you that. Perhaps you could get a job at a design studios, like Relic or something.

As for enemy Legion. As a EC-player they would be hand down my first option, but since you got Khorne units, we must rule out the 3 cult Legions (EC, Thousand Sons & Death Guard). Night Lords doesnt usually work with daemons in that way and Black Legion was used in the other movie (been there done that attitude). So either World Eaters (no no IMO), Alpha Legion or my second option (also my second CSM army), Iron Warriors, which get my vote.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

This is how you do it people. Well done and cheers to the makers of this. Nice to see some attention to 40k in the digital film arena. Just by the trailer alone you guys have managed to outmatch Ultramarines by detail and artistic skill alone. Even if you do run into legal problems, you guys should feel proud of what you are accomplishing and your future is promising to say the least.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't think GW is gonna give court, but I see them or codex pictures comin after ya for a possible job oppurtunity, or some other company in search of good talent. The trailer is absolutely amazing and the story is (from I saw) is written so well that one doenst really need to understand the warhammer universe to watch it.

This is how great artist get discovered and make it big, if you look at the Mortal Kombat Rebirth video that went viral as hell WB has actually given the makers of that the go ahead and make a full movie with a huge budget, all beacause of the insane feedback that the video gained.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i would watch it, the trailer is what i had hoped ultramarines would be like, but wasnt, i await the finished product, and pray you get it finished before GW get in touch.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> well i would watch it, the trailer is what i had hoped ultramarines would be like, but wasnt, i await the finished product, and pray you get it finished before GW get in touch.


With how well he has done so far when GW finds it I just don't see them bashing it away, all they will most likely see with the attention its been getting will be nothis dollar signs


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

GW would have to own the rights to this movie to allow it to "release." in order to protect their intellectual property. 

The quality looks great though and it's pretty impressive how available technology has become to allow those with talent and dedication to do this without the backing of movie studios. The voice over though... not so hot. ;P 

I wonder what would happen if Thelordinquisitor and his crew signed the movie and all rights to it over to games workshop (which would protect their IP). They wouldn't have much reason not to let it be distributed.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't seen the Ultramarine movie yet (tis on my to do list) but I did see the trailers and this pisses over that! Awesome stuff! Voice over is a bit naff (accent) but it got me very interested (whole point of a trailer I suppose) and the csm's could easily be Word bearers!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

jondoe297 said:


> I haven't seen the Ultramarine movie yet
> 
> 
> > Aint missing much but some CSM acting like orks


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

wow impressive!


----------



## TheLordInquisitor (May 27, 2011)

Hey everybody,

as you might already know (visiting the website and Facebook page), the project has been approved by Games Workshop, despite all the scepticism on this forum and elsewhere! 

More and more people are becoming aware of The Lord Inquisitor, including some Warhammer big shots who are willing to help out. That is why it is so important for there to be a lot of enthusiasm for this project. Thank you for your continuing support, and don't forget to like the Facebook page where information regarding the development of the animation is posted regularly. The more people encourage The Lord Inquisitor, the better it will get - and that is a fact my friends =)

Stay tuned!

The Lord Inquisitor


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That is awesome news mate.

I'd probably think about swapping the narrator though, its painful to listen to.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

TheLordInquisitor said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> as you might already know (visiting the website and Facebook page), the project has been approved by Games Workshop, despite all the scepticism on this forum and elsewhere!
> 
> ...


That's really great news. 

It just goes to show you that _SOMETIMES _people can go a bit over the top with the whole IP debate, "Oh will they shut you down", "Your gonna get sued" and this shows that sometimes good sense can prevail.

Obviously things like this are in GW interest as it increases public awareness of the hobby (and thus their product) and its good to see that getting some recognition.

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> That's really great news.
> 
> It just goes to show you that _SOMETIMES _people can go a bit over the top with the whole IP debate, "Oh will they shut you down", "Your gonna get sued" and this shows that sometimes good sense can prevail.
> 
> ...


GW are pretty flexible with their IP, more so than companies like Lucasarts. Their website  even says, go ahead and make animation based on our IP, although it does say don't make movies, a detail.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

D-A-C said:


> It just goes to show you that _SOMETIMES _people can go a bit over the top with the whole IP debate, "Oh will they shut you down", "Your gonna get sued" and this shows that sometimes good sense can prevail.


well to be fair DAC GW do have previous when it comes to shutting down Fan movies and suing for IP infringement, plus the GW Forums thrives on wild speculation and doom gossip.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the key here with this project is the getting written permision. Just going ahead and doing it would probably not be good, but asking them 'Is this ok? look we have made this awesome trailer which everybody loves!' has obviously been viewed in a good light by the powers that be at GW HQ.

Im really looking forward to the finished result, but agree with Jez, a new narrator would make the film a lot more watchable.


----------



## The Dog Boy (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I would simply like to congratulate the OP, I am really excited to see more one day, that was excellent!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

According to the website, GW has given greenlight for this movie and ADB will apparently be the writer behind it, one of the guys behind the score of Ultramarines movie will be making the soundtrack. 

http://www.thelordinquisitor.com/blog/story-writer-lord-inquisitor/


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> According to the website, GW has given greenlight for this movie and ADB will apparently be the writer behind it, one of the guys behind the score of Ultramarines movie will be making the soundtrack.
> 
> http://www.thelordinquisitor.com/blog/story-writer-lord-inquisitor/


I liked the Ultramarines movie and hope the Lord Inquisitor can deliver. That GW have given it green light is great news. I realy hope we can se some longer films in the near future.


----------

